# Denver early/mid December



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I'd go if I were you. I'm doing Summit even earlier. I don't expect deep stashes everywhere, but hey, where I live a good base in November is like a dream.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Screw it, I think we'll do it. Now to choose the best resort ... Leaning breckenridge. Mix of advanced and beginners.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I'm staying central but I just snagged an Epic Local Pass so we can do trips to Vail, Key, Beaver Creek and ABay too. We'll just stay right in Breck (clogging up BA's town like a bunch of dirty tourists, which I'm looking forward to) and have easy access to the lifts.

Plus, the pass gives restricted access to N* and Heavenly and I may make a trip out there in the Spring.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

last year they had ~60 inches in summit co in november. fingers crossed...


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> last year they had ~60 inches in summit co in november. fingers crossed...


Fuck it, booked 12/10. Praying to the Pow Gods


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> I'm staying central but I just snagged an Epic Local Pass so we can do trips to Vail, Key, Beaver Creek and ABay too. We'll just stay right in Breck (clogging up BA's town like a bunch of dirty tourists, which I'm looking forward to) and have easy access to the lifts.
> 
> Plus, the pass gives restricted access to N* and Heavenly and I may make a trip out there in the Spring.


I love my winter tourists they're fun to fuck with. Nothing like giving them the most fucked up directions to find a location they're standing in front of.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I love my winter tourists they're fun to fuck with. Nothing like giving them the most fucked up directions to find a location they're standing in front of.


Good thing I never ask or need directions.

So where are the good spots on Breck


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I love my winter tourists they're fun to fuck with. Nothing like giving them the most fucked up directions to find a location they're standing in front of.


Hahahahaha


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

jdang307 said:


> Good thing I never ask or need directions.
> 
> So where are the good spots on Breck


Go up to the mountain get on a chairlift when you see two trees that look kind of green and have snow by them go right when you get in there and see more trees and one is dead and fallen over go left if you see a giant sasquatch you've gone too far.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Go up to the mountain get on a chairlift when you see two trees that look kind of green and have snow by them go right when you get in there and see more trees and one is dead and fallen over go left if you see a giant sasquatch you've gone too far.


Fuck it, I'll try and jib the fallen over tree and the sasquatch.

I'm actually thinking of pushing the whole trip back into January so we can ensure having whole resorts open and possibly better snow/coverage. But I also can't wait till January to board. Damn tough decisions. Oh well I'll keep an eye on the snow


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Go up to the mountain get on a chairlift when you see two trees that look kind of green and have snow by them go right when you get in there and see more trees and one is dead and fallen over go left if you see a giant sasquatch you've gone too far.


Whoa, slow down, now which chairlift am I supposed to get on?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Go board in dec and jan


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Argo said:


> Go board in dec and jan


I will, but it won't be denver twice. Not from San Diego. It'll be some Tahoe. Def. some Bear Mtn and Mammoth. Road trip to SLC. And hoping for whistler/seattle area. But I get denver just once. And I want it to be epic.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I was riding waist deep snow at Breck opening week last year I wouldn't sweat it too much. December the whole mountain is usually open.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I love my winter tourists they're fun to fuck with. Nothing like giving them the most fucked up directions to find a location they're standing in front of.


I'm alright with that. As long as you don't sabotage the lifts or burn down wherever I end up staying, I'll be ok. Even then, I could hike for my turns, find another place to stag or do it car danchi if I had to.


----------



## bdrusse (May 15, 2011)

im kind of in the same boat. first trip out west. Just booked flights to denver tonight for Dec 26th through 30th. Planning on getting 4 days in. trying to remain somewhat economical, yet still have a great experience.

Mountains we are looking at are loveland. 4 lifts for like $140 total. thought that was a pretty good deal if we can split the lifts to 2 each and spend two days on other mountains...though concerned there is a reason it is half the price of all the others.
Keystone, or I think it is the 4 mountain pass for like $100 a day
Copper Mountain for about $90 a day. 

Are those OK choices? I am sure any one of them will kick anything's arse I have been on yet...exept white face, which I was not ready for at the time...but I still want a good all round experience. some park, glades, hopefully pow. All round, all mountain. I would like one mountain tha tmay provide some of all of it...of course, I dont expect any to have the best of all of it. if that makes sense. 

Thanks for any input.


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

me and my friends used to make trips out to denver in the early seasons (thanks giving, early to mid dec)

loveland is great...but id skip keystone. I just never had a good day at keystone with the crowd and the terrain they have opened.


----------

